

Ask HN: How many non-technical people want to learn how to code? - sherm8n

I've had a bunch of people reach out to me on my blog about learning to code. Some come from different backgrounds like law enforcement or accounting. Others are non-technical founders.<p>So I'm curious how many people here want to learn how to code and why? What motivates (or demotivates) you?
======
wallflower
I do code. However, I will draw a parallel with Salsa dancing.

For anyone who has ever watched "Dancing With The Stars", actually dancing on
a floor in a club, leading a woman is an incomparable experience. Especially
if the woman likes your lead.

There in lies the rub.

If you're not a good dancer, the woman will not have a good experience. Talk
about real-time feedback.

When you first start Salsa dancing, you suck. The only way to get better is to
either a) go to a lot of lessons (ranging from the free lesson at a club to
group lessons to $$ private lessons) b) practice at home c) go dancing.

And there will always be people who are better dancers than you because a)
naturally talented b) dancing since they learned to walk c) extremely hard and
dedicated d) athletes (good muscle memory). But the point here is - even if
you're not the best dancer, just earning the right to be on the dance floor
(always make the woman look good, always protect the woman (other woman can
step on feet with their high heels), dance to the music) makes you part of a
community.

Dancing is basically skills + confidence. And confidence goes a long long long
way.

To anyone who wants to code, go for it! Don't let yourself stop you.

Start taking lessons (CodeAcademy, books), practice at home (e.g. build your
own stuff), get on the floor (a.k.a. build stuff with other people, dive into
hackathons). Eventually you will get the skills and confidence you need.

You might not be compensated at market rates for it (at first) but if you keep
and going, you will eventually be paid for the value you produce.

~~~
sherm8n
When you first start you'll get compensated market rates for the value you
provide. You're a junior programmer so the quality of code is lower and you
will take more time to deliver.

In the long run however, you won't be paid for the business value you provide.
Many experienced developers who work on projects that increase sales by 10%
get paid dirt compared to the amount of money the business makes from it.

~~~
wallflower
Agreed. However at some point, the best programmers I know have all tried to
build their own product - ownership (with varying degrees of success and
failure).

Obligatory patio11 articles:

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/10/28/dont-call-yourself-a-
pro...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/10/28/dont-call-yourself-a-programmer/)

<http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/01/23/salary-negotiation/>

~~~
sherm8n
I hate to say it, but really good programmer doesn't make you a good business
man. The best coders I know all have different results too.

------
kmack
I'm currently finishing my last year in university and will be graduating next
month with an economics major. It was only recently after thinking up a
project that I thought would be awesome to build, did I even begin to get
interested in coding but I can safely say I've found something that I truly
enjoy and want to invest my time into learning.

My major sources of motivation are the hopes of making myself more marketable
in terms of getting a job after university and the motivation of having a
project that I want to see built

~~~
sherm8n
For making yourself more marketable are you talking in terms of getting a job
as a developer? It may take up to a year of learning how to code before you
can answer useless programming interview questions. If you start as a
freelance developer you only need to convince the client that you're able to
deliver the project. They won't ask you any programming questions.

What's preventing you from learning how to code right now and building your
project?

~~~
kmack
I suppose there's nothing really stopping me other than thinking the project
might just be too big to even attempt right now.

I've been working through a few books as well as the standard online exercises
and am now looking at a program like dev bootcamp or app academy to really
accelerate the leraning process

~~~
sherm8n
I have friends that have gone through some of the programs. Feel free to
contact me if you want to get into the details -
<http://blog.goodsense.io/contact/>

~~~
kmack
great thanks, messaged

~~~
kmack
Wouldn't that be a good place to start learning then? Without a community of
people now to push me and work through problems with me, wouldn't a school of
sorts be the perfect place to get those things?

------
dez
I'll be starting a business/startup soon, I'd like to know coding to deal with
any website/app design needed.

